# new years resolutions



## New_Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

i thought this would be a fun new years topic so whats your new years resolutions?

ok ill go first my resolution is to finish the things i start, try and find a decent mill for the shop and use it to pay for its self 

oh and before i forget everyone have a happy and safe new year


----------



## Foozer (Dec 30, 2010)

New_Guy  said:
			
		

> i thought this would be a fun new years topic so whats your new years resolutions?



To quit smoking, yet AGAIN!

Robert


----------



## 1hand (Dec 30, 2010)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> To quit smoking, yet AGAIN!
> 
> Robert



Me too!


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Dec 30, 2010)

My resolutions, in a nutshell.... quit smoking.... and build a friggin I.C engine!


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 30, 2010)

Try not to buy anymore milling machines, lathes, tools, finish some mechanic projects, clean the shop and keep it clean, then build some project like these great fellows here built, that should keep me till the next year resolution, hope I don't have to repeat them, Happy New Year all, Lathe Nut


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 30, 2010)

I firmly resolve to never again make a bad part.  :big: :big: :big: OK, my second resolution is: when I make a bad part, I will not sit down in my shop and cry :'( :'( :'(

Happy New Year everyone. Best of success in all your efforts,
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bentprop (Dec 30, 2010)

My hope for the coming year is to build an engine that actually runs reliably,something that seems to have escaped me so far.
I've made a start on Jan Ridder's "simple two stroke",so here's hoping I have the skills required to finish it.
May I wish everyone a very happy new year.


----------



## steamer (Dec 31, 2010)

I will not forget that I have a brand new 5/8" carbide end mill in the stationary spindle and traverse the X without looking raming said brand new currently stationary 5/8" carbide end mill into the hard vice jaw chipping a large portion of 1 cutting flute off.......AGAIN this year :redface2: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:

Did I mention it was brand new.... :'( :redface2: :redface2: :redface2:

Dave


----------



## arnoldb (Dec 31, 2010)

:big: :big:

I only allow myself one new year resolution each year... For the past fifteen years that resolution has been the same each year, and I've managed to keep it 

The resolution: "Not to make any New Year Resolutions except for the single one I'm allowed" 

Happy New Year to all!

Arnold


----------



## tel (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm .... not giving up eating giraffes then? 

Happy New Year All Y'awl.


----------



## maskell (Dec 31, 2010)

Find more shed time and work less. (less than 60hrs/week)


After today drive slower. ;D

Lance


----------



## peatoluser (Dec 31, 2010)

mine is to tidy up the workbench after every session.

I expect it will last to about the 5th of Jan

purely on the grounds that I don't expect to get any shed time until the 4th 

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY


----------



## arnoldb (Dec 31, 2010)

:big:





> Hmmm .... not giving up eating giraffes then?


No way ! - Needs a special arrangement on the barbie though - have to neck it in on the the ostrich a bit...


----------



## steam5 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine is to get more involved.
Happy New Year everyone

Charles


----------



## tel (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I resolved not to overthrow the govt. of a small South American country - I've stuck to it so far!


----------



## cl350rr (Jan 1, 2011)

I resolved to get up early every day of the year...

oops.

well there's always next year

HNY everyone

Randel


----------



## steamer (Jan 1, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> Well I resolved not to overthrow the govt. of a small South American country - I've stuck to it so far!




Hell, that sounds like it could be fun!....If you reconsider.....can I play too! :big:
Dave


----------



## rake60 (Jan 3, 2011)

My resolution was twofold. 

*Stop smoking AND drinking beer.*

Last night in a moment of weakness I drove into the convenience store parking lot
to buy a pack of cigarettes. It wasn't out of the way since I driving home from the
6 pack store with a 12 pack of beer.

Maybe next year....... :

Rick


----------



## dsquire (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Gang

It was great of you all to make a New Years resolution and I wish you all the luck in the world at keeping them.

I would like everyone that has broken theirs to step forward and let the rest of the members know just like Rick did.

You notice that I didn't make any resolutions so I didn't have to worry about breaking them. I am getting smarter in some ways in my old age. 

Cheers 

Don


----------



## tel (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I'm holding true to mine, despite Steamer's attempts to break my resolve!


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 3, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> My resolution was twofold.
> 
> *Stop smoking AND drinking beer.*
> 
> ...



Rick, Your a martyr. I consider smoking and drinking the two foremost necessities of life! 
Consider yourself absolved of any further obligation, and have one on me.

Many, many years ago I made a resolution to NEVER make another new years resolution.
So far I haven't any moments of weakness.
I say, Smokem if you gottem, and bottoms up! ;D

-MB


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 3, 2011)

My resolutions

1) Lose weight
2) Add water to my vodka...in the form of ice
3) Get a new tu-tu
4) Add ice to my vodka
5) Get better oil
6) Get a larger jelly jar

...you can see where this is going


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 3, 2011)

I will never again take a laxative and a sleeping pill on the same night. 

-T


----------



## steamer (Jan 3, 2011)

Stress....Over coming the bodies basic need to overthrow a small South American Country...

Alchohol, Tabaco and Firearms.....where's the chips!?

Dave


----------

